# Can I work big shows by myself?



## Melharma (Jul 13, 2011)

I've just started doing shows a couple months ago, I have been doing them by myself.  Thinking about doing some of the bigger shows coming up in a couple months, like the Harvest Festival and other ones like that.  I haven't been to them and not sure how busy they will be and wondering if I will be able to do them by myself?  I'm worried that they will be too busy for me to manage by myself, any thoughts?


----------



## Melharma (Jul 14, 2011)

gratia said:
			
		

> I do all of my markets and events by my self.  I have done 2 day events alone and have a 3 day coming up in Oct that I plan on doing by myself.  There just isn't anyone to help me.  I think that you will be fine, but if you feel the need to have the help, then by all means.  How big is the event?



Okay, that's good to hear.  There isn't really anyone to help me either so I was just wondering if it can be done by myself. The Harvest Festival is a 3 day show, entry fee like $500 with 250 vendors and probably like 20,000-30,000 people (the website says).


----------



## Fullamoon (Jul 14, 2011)

Just be very careful about where you place your cash box and never leave it unattended! I think it would be difficult doing it by yourself but more-so if you had a jewelry booth where someone night try to grab and run with expensive product. I think anyone sophisticated enough to enjoy a home-made bar of soap and stop to sniff would not be a thief, but you never know - lol! My main concern would be where you place the cash box while you are packing up for the day, and stay near a group of folks when you are walking to your car with it.


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 14, 2011)

If sales are going to be over $500 a day you will be quite busy and would wish you had some help.  It somewhat depends on your product and how long it takes you to get it into the bag and add up the total sale.

Bruce


----------



## honor435 (Aug 11, 2011)

Id get someone part days, just so you can get a break? Also, isnt 500 alot for entry fee? hope you make it back.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Aug 12, 2011)

I do many shows by myself, it isn't always optimal but it is possible.  I just did a fair size one yesterday, 150 vendors and the traffic was crazy.  It was hard to get time to go to the bathroom or grab a bite to eat (I consider access to fried foods to be a job perk).  And was beat by the end of the day.

When you are on your own you pretty much need to rely on your neighbors when you do have to make the inevitable bathroom break.  By and large I have found that crafters are pretty good folk and look out for each other.  I always make sure to pass a bar or two along at the end of the day in thanks.  If you have a neighbor who is also flying solo, it is all the easier.  

As others have said, keep your cash secure and out of sight.  Avoid the temptation to count your earnings until you are at home or at least in your vehicle.  A waist pouch/bag can be a handy way of keeping your cash on your person if leaving a lock box makes you uncomfortable.

Although it can be exhausting it is totally possible to solo big shows.  Best of luck!


----------



## dandelion (Apr 25, 2012)

I now have what I call my "partner"  I do outside flea markets and I brought a large tarp with rope threaded through the holes.  When I need to take a food or bathroom break, I cover my product with the tarp and tie the string to a table leg.


----------

